# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Cila ishte ngjarja me e rendesishme e vitit ne Show Biz?

## km92

Pasi qe jemi ne fund te vitit 2008, dhe do ta leme pas, po hap nje sondazh me ngjarjet më interesante, më te rendesishme te vitit në show bizin boteror.

Pyetja e sondazhit eshte: Cila ishte ngjarja me e rendesishme e vitit ne Show Biz?


_top-channel.tv_

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Heath Ledger gjehet i vdekur..

----------


## Fittox

* TopChanel realizon edicionin e pare te 'Big Brother Albania'



*

----------

